# Which disc hubs for Chorus 10s gravel/road build?



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Getting ready to start up a road/gravel project built around a Chorus 10s group I have stashed( along with several Campag cassettes on hand ). This bike to have disc brakes.

Any suggestions on which 32 h, 135mm disc hubsets I should consider using with this 700c wheel build? Not looking for uber pricey bling, rather just good value.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

wpod said:


> Getting ready to start up a road/gravel project built around a Chorus 10s group I have stashed( along with several Campag cassettes on hand ). This bike to have disc brakes.
> 
> Any suggestions on which 32 h, 130mm disc hubsets I should consider using with this 700c wheel build?


What is your budget? Either for the whole hoopset or just hubs.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

you had my suggestion already

Hubs-D352SB-11


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> should have just bumped your last thread on this.
> 
> you have my suggestion.


In addition to yours, the King R45 disc hubs can come with Campag freehub.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> you had my suggestion already
> 
> Hubs-D352SB-11


That hub is 130mm. For 135mm he wants 
Hubs-D712SB-10
or
Hubs-D712SB-11


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

mrcreosote said:


> That hub is 130mm. For 135mm he wants
> Hubs-D712SB-10
> or
> Hubs-D712SB-11


ah yes. either I didn't spot that or it was added later.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

live dangerously White Industries CX11 Disc Rear Cyclocross Hub - Wheelbuilder.com


----------

